# Leg injury.



## Ironbear24 (Aug 30, 2016)

My leg is hurt pretty badly and I trained anyway, it got a lot worse and the doctor thinks it is a bakers cyst. Is there something I can do besides take pills and wait for it to get better? I want to go and train but all my friends are complaining about it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 30, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> My leg is hurt pretty badly and I trained anyway, it got a lot worse and the doctor thinks it is a bakers cyst. Is there something I can do besides take pills and wait for it to get better? I want to go and train but all my friends are complaining about it.


 Had you just taken the day off then the injury wouldn't have gotten worse and the healing time would be shorter. If the doctor says stay off of it then stay off it. Just enjoy your time off from training and think of it as a recharge.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 30, 2016)

I only recently came back from a shoulder injury. 
It would have been better months ago if i didn't try to keep training with it.

We Live & Learn, etc.


----------



## Buka (Aug 31, 2016)

Do what the doc says, bro. You can do other things, work other parts of your body (smartly, ya?)

Go to class any time there's going to be sparring and take notes. Actual notes. watch everyone, study their tells. Everyone has them. Go when there's just drilling. Take more notes. watch who likes to take that little "get me going" step with their front foot before they kick with their rear leg. Study your notes, take advantage of your study later on.


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 31, 2016)

What does this have to do with self defence?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 31, 2016)

Your /doctor/ tells you to rest and take pills so you ask a bunch of martial artists what to do? Listen to your doctor that's why you pay him 50 bucks a time because he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> My leg is hurt pretty badly and I trained anyway, it got a lot worse and the doctor thinks it is a bakers cyst. Is there something I can do besides take pills and wait for it to get better? I want to go and train but all my friends are complaining about it.


Use the down time wisely. Your body needs time to heal, or you can actually make it worse. Some injuries, if ignored, can lead to permanent problems.

When I had my knee surgery right before I tested for black belt, I had to sit on the sidelines a lot. When I was unable to train at all, literally sitting on a bench watching, I took lots of notes, observed what others were doing, and asked tons of questions. I credit this period for a lot of my growth as an instructor.

During the next phase, I could go on the mats, but couldn't take falls or move very fast. This was time for me to dissect techniques and body mechanics. I credit this period of time for my much improved patience and my growth in understanding how the techniques really work.

During the next phase, I could take falls and move okay, but had to take it a bit easy. I worked a lot with students far below my experience level. I credit this for another boost in my growth as an instructor, because I was paying a lot of attention to what they had problems with, and learned to explain the techniques better. I also learned to be smoother, since I couldn't rush it (a common flaw among brown belts).

When I was fully recovered, I was a MUCH better martial artist (and instructor) than I had been before the surgery. Use the down time to your advantage.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> What does this have to do with self defence?


Well, avoiding injury is one of the goals of self-defense, isn't it?


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 1, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Well, avoiding injury is one of the goals of self-defense, isn't it?


It's prety much the only goal, but I'm not sure that expalins why the OP posted the question in the SD section.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 1, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> It's prety much the only goal, but I'm not sure that expalins why the OP posted the question in the SD section.


It's right there in the name - *self* defense, i.e. defending against injuries caused by your own stupid *self, *when you ignore your body's need to recuperate before going back to training.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 1, 2016)

There's no specific treatment for a Bakers Cyst, because the cyst is not the problem. The cyst is caused (generally) by an over production of synovial fluid. This is most often the result of inflammation, or (less commonly) a ligamentous injury.
It's possible to drain the cyst, but this is rather pointless, since without treating the underlying cause, it'll most likely just return.
Sometimes a steroid shot into the knee is used to reduce inflammation. Other times (and more commonly) oral anti-inflammatory meds are the choice (and have much lower risks than injections into the joint space). 
You can also try a knee brace or wrap to give the joint a little extra support.
If the problem persists, you need to see an orthopedist to rule out ligamentous injury.

If you don't want to do that, then suck it up, princess. And accept that it'll take longer to heal and may possibly get worse.

Why would your friends be complaining about the cyst? They wouldn't even know it was there if you didn't tell them.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 2, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's right there in the name - *self* defense, i.e. defending against injuries caused by your own stupid *self, *when you ignore your body's need to recuperate before going back to training.


Stating what I already know doesn't help, but you earn an extra special star for trying really hard.  The original quesiton was about how to heal an injury more quickly, but never mind, I'll let you go back to playing with your Lego.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why would your friends be complaining about the cyst? They wouldn't even know it was there if you didn't tell them.



I took it to mean that his friends were complaining about him going back to training instead of resting up...but then again I don't know his friends...maybe the cyst was really bothering them, maybe it's really ugly and they complained, dunno


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 2, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> I took it to mean that his friends were complaining about him going back to training instead of resting up...but then again I don't know his friends...maybe the cyst was really bothering them, maybe it's really ugly and they complained, dunno



Extremely unlikely. The vast majority can only been seen on ultrasound.
If you can see it at all, it's pretty trivial in appearance...






And given that his "friends" apparently goad him into fights, I doubt they're all "oh no!!! you have to rest!!!" either.

Personally, it's unlikely that I would tell someone with a Bakers cyst that they couldn't train anyway, unless I was pretty certain it was an acute ligament injury that caused it. I'd plan the testing to determine what the underlying cause is, but in the mean time... go train.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Just cut off the leg, it's not like you don't have another one....


----------



## Ironbear24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why would your friends be complaining about the cyst? They wouldn't even know it was there if you didn't tell them.



My friend offered to drive me to the doctor, he heard everything the nurse and doctor told me. 



Dirty Dog said:


> And given that his "friends" apparently goad him into fights, I doubt they're all "oh no!!! you have to rest!!!" either.



What friends are these? I get you don't like me but trying to call me out on being a liar or something on literally everything I post is getting old. If you are done with your cross examination of me i'll thank you for the information you did give and be on my way.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> What does this have to do with self defence?



Nothing, I thought it was general discussion and it seems I misclicked.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 2, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Just cut off the leg, it's not like you don't have another one....


That sounds like something my Dad would have said to me when I was growing up.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 2, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That sounds like something my Dad would have said to me when I was growing up.


Wait, are we brothers, Tony?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> My friend offered to drive me to the doctor, he heard everything the nurse and doctor told me.
> 
> 
> 
> What friends are these? I get you don't like me but trying to call me out on being a liar or something on literally everything I post is getting old. If you are done with your cross examination of me i'll thank you for the information you did give and be on my way.


Why didnt your friend just wait in the car then, personally I wouldnt bring my friends into the doctors surgery with me


----------



## Ironbear24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Why didnt your friend just wait in the car then, personally I wouldnt bring my friends into the doctors surgery with me



Because I don't mind them there, what does it matter honestly?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> Because I don't mind them there, what does it matter honestly?


Did I say it mattered?


----------



## Ironbear24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Did I say it mattered?



No, it just seems like a trivial thing to question.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> My leg is hurt pretty badly and I trained anyway, it got a lot worse and the doctor thinks it is a bakers cyst. Is there something I can do besides take pills and wait for it to get better? I want to go and train but all my friends are complaining about it.



Story Yang Jwing Ming told us at a Push hands seminar.

One of his students was injured and wanted to train but the doctor told him he couldn't. He asked Dr. Yang how could he train, because he felt he didn't train he would die. Dr. Yang said "don't train" his student went on to explain why that was not possible and reiterated that he would die if he could not train. Dr. Yang then told him to Die. The student was shocked and upset and Dr. Yang said, if you train, you will hurt yourself possibly to the point were you can never train again. You said if you don't train you will die. If you injure yourself so bad you can't train then you will die. Better to listen to the doctor and not train for a while until you heal so you can train and not die.....

Take the time and heal, listen to the doctor, because if you don't you will get much worse. I will spare you all the stories of the times I was hurt and didn't listen and ended up much worse....but know I am speaking from experience


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 2, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That sounds like something my Dad would have said to me when I was growing up.





gpseymour said:


> Wait, are we brothers, Tony?


----------

